# ordered from spammer.com ?



## lolik (Sep 27, 2010)

Has anyone ordered from spammer.com Are they gtg? Their prices seem to be good and really big choice of products.


----------



## lolik (Sep 27, 2010)

bump anyone?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2010)

yea there great place a big order and sit back!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 27, 2010)

never heard of them


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 27, 2010)

Where are mods now


----------



## lolik (Sep 27, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> yea there great place a big order and sit back!!!!


what did you order mate? and how long did shipping take?


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, I seen big write up on them, but I rather not say,sorry...


----------



## lolik (Sep 27, 2010)

what do you mean slimshady95?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2010)

The Situation said:


> never heard of them


 
me either


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 27, 2010)

*lmao*



legendkiller85 said:


> yea there great place a big order and sit back!!!!


 Now u have me confused,was that just a sarcasm answere Legend? Hahaha pretty funny,


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2010)

slimshady95 said:


> Now u have me confused,was that just a sarcasm answere Legend? Hahaha pretty funny,


 
sorry just messing with the new guy hopeing he would place a massive order.Only one way to find out if there legit.


----------



## lolik (Sep 28, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> sorry just messing with the new guy hopeing he would place a massive order.Only one way to find out if there legit.


doing that is not very nice


----------



## lolik (Sep 28, 2010)

Also found them on here ironmagazine.com/AutoRank


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey man,I never heard of them,and can not find anything on them except there site,I would be cautious,not bashing them,just do some more research,and I'm sure u will find the source ur looking for.Peaceout bro,besafe..Don't mind Legend he is a good egg....

Rep points appreciated.....


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 28, 2010)

If in doubt always check them out before ordering. Personally I would just stick with some of the board sponsers here. There are some really good trusted sources here.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 28, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> If in doubt always check them out before ordering. Personally I would just stick with some of the board sponsers here. There are some really good trusted sources here.


 
agreed check around here z pretty good and nap's and genxxx they say


----------



## unclem (Sep 28, 2010)

fuck them, dont order. they sound tgtbtrue. just stick to known sources. if u find a source stick with that source until u get a love letter or they get poped. then move on. but i see this alot and people just get burned. stay with wat works. even if u have alot of sources u use keep using them. dont jump around.


----------



## unclem (Sep 28, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Where are mods now


 
 quit whinning!


----------



## lolik (Sep 29, 2010)

unclem said:


> fuck them, dont order. they sound tgtbtrue. just stick to known sources. if u find a source stick with that source until u get a love letter or they get poped. then move on. but i see this alot and people just get burned. stay with wat works. even if u have alot of sources u use keep using them. dont jump around.



Im definitely not ordering from them yet because no one seems to order from them, they might aswell be genuine but not worth taking the risk


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 29, 2010)

unclem said:


> quit whinning!



lmao!


----------



## lolik (Sep 29, 2010)

unclem said:


> quit whinning!


 yeah well said


----------



## lolik (Sep 30, 2010)

any more info guys


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah,what more do u need? No one knows of or heard of them.....


----------



## mrkf1984 (Dec 2, 2010)

i ordered from them. was pretty cautious at first as prices and gear seem so good. first order got seized but they sent it again. 50 x cidoteston.

got some nile sust and omnandren. good quality.  even has braile on the omnandren boxes.

western union only and their from poland. got it within two weeks to ireland.

every time i go on the site i order as the stuff is so cheap and lots of pharma grade gear. if in doubt try a small order. i've put in a few big orders and havent been stung yet...fingers crossed


----------



## EOD (Dec 3, 2010)

That's ur first post bud ^^^ lookin a lil shady


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 3, 2010)

lolik said:


> Has anyone ordered from shopmusclefit.com Are they gtg? Their prices seem to be good and really big choice of products.



THEY SUCK !!   Use the board sponsers bro !


----------



## mrkf1984 (Dec 5, 2010)

true but it doesnt make any difference to me whether i'm believed or not.i'm still getting quality gear. lolik asked for feedback. this page came up about 3rd result when i typed shopmusclefit.com so it caught my eye. i also look for feedback on sites too. but as a previous post said, if u have a supply and its good stick with it untill it gets bust. just handy to have a few emergency sites.


----------



## DJK (Dec 18, 2010)

bump for more info


----------



## DJK (Mar 29, 2011)

OK after a couple of orders, here's my experience with them.
they sent me a fake norma deca on a test order and they are also selling yellow tops, which were discontinued 3 years ago.

on  the brighter side, the other products they sell (with no known fakes)  are legit and they are very fast


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stick to the sponsers.  This thread is closed.


----------

